# Hello everyone!



## Kav11 (Mar 10, 2021)

Hi everyone! I hope you are all staying safe during these times. I’ve got a newly adopted 7 year old cat named Papa and just yesterday a stray cat that needed surgery and is now the newest addition to the family! I’ve attached a picture of Papa but I do not have any of Tatum yet! I do need some advice from you all down the road but for now I thought I’d just say hello and I’m excited to talk to you all!


----------



## Koda&jack (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Papa is such a beauty! I love the blue eyes and the white and brown patterning  He (or she) looks a lot like a snowshoe Siamese to me. I’m so glad that you decided to adopt a senior kitty and rescue a stray


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi welcome to the forum!
Papa is adorable! Hope to see you around!
Can’t wait for those pictures of Tatum! Lol!


----------



## Kav11 (Mar 10, 2021)

Thank you for your response! I forgot to ask if anyone had a clue on Papas breed, I appreciate your input and I definitely can see what you’re saying.


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Hello and welcome. What a beautiful kitty! Can’t wait to see pictures Tatum and of more pictures of him. Thank you for rescuing him. 
I hope to see you around!


----------



## mojo_cat (Mar 9, 2021)

Papa is SO beautiful!!! Welcome!


----------

